# Outsider Pop/Folk/Rock Artists



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

There has been a lot of really interesting obscure musicians coming to light on Youtube in the last few years. Some of them only have had one acetate made, no duplicate records ever.

Anyone else into this side of music?






Robert Hinchliffe [UK] - a_4. Words Upon An Ocean.






Roger Rodier - Upon Velveatur (1972)


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

You often can find it on youtube by variations of these search words: rare xian folk pysch acid, along with vinyl, lp, and 45.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm not clicking on Youtube links because that's against my religion, but if you're into late 60's/early 70's acid folk type of things, you should check out Comus, The Incredible String Band, Changes, Jan Dukes de Gray...


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

I have that Roger Rodier album somewhere. Pretty nice though it suffers from somewhat twee lyrics. Not listened to it in many years.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

A couple of my favorites who have been around a long time, but have remained completely independent. They both have their own record labels, and have produced many albums of astonishingly high quality music.

Harvey Reid is an acoustic guitarist and autoharp player living in Maine. He pretty much can play any style from bottle neck blues, Scottish aires, ragtime, bluegrass, etc. http://woodpecker.com/











Mike Keneally is a pianist/guitarist/composer based in San Diego. I suppose he gets catagorized as progressive rock. But he's a great pop songwriter as well as a composer of sophisticated instrumental compositions. http://www.keneally.com/

Here's a song that could have been a hit if radio stations didn't blacklist independent artists.






Popes is from his more recent album, You Must Be This Tall.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Schubussy said:


> I have that Roger Rodier album somewhere. Pretty nice though it suffers from somewhat twee lyrics. Not listened to it in many years.


Do you recall if it had a lyric sheet in it?


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

*Daniel Johnston*


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't mean to rock the boat, but hey:


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

*S. K. Thoth*

S. K. Thoth (or often just Thoth) is a New York-based "prayformance" artist known for his eclectic mix of violin, voice, and dance performance who was the subject of the Academy Award winning documentary Thoth. Thoth calls his work "prayformance", emphasizing a spiritual dimension. His motto from his website is "I heal through divine prayformance". He sings in a language he himself created, the language of the Festad, a mythical people and land in his "Solopera", his one-man opera. - Wikipedia

http://skthoth.com/music


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

regenmusic said:


> Do you recall if it had a lyric sheet in it?


I just found it. It doesn't but it has some pretty decent notes about the development of the album by Roger himself.

EDIT: It also contains some pictures including a picture of the front of the lyric book that came with the original LP, which isn't very helpful!


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

regenmusic said:


> There has been a lot of really interesting obscure musicians coming to light on Youtube in the last few years. Some of them only have had one acetate made, no duplicate records ever.
> 
> Anyone else into this side of music?
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing I really like those. Not a big folk fan but I have a thing for some of the more sentimental stuff. :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

If you like great acoustic guitar playing, here's a couple of amazing players. Maneli Jamal is Persian. His family was kicked out of the good ol' USA after 9/11, and they were granted asylum in Canada.






Macyn Taylor is just 17 years old.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Least this thread be forgotten forever, like the music it contains, here's another post...





SUN memories of the mind (magic psych folk)


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Bobby Frank Brown, who usually just goes by Bobby Brown, is another interesting discovery. He's like Harry Partch, he makes his own instruments. He did some things in the 70s and then re-appeared recently on youtube.

He has three or four albums out.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

My vote for Best Hoboken, New Jersey, Band, Founded by a Harvard Professor of Comparative Literature and German, would be Tiny Lights. For years, there was no trace of them on the Internet, but Wikipedia has rectified that omission. Their YouTube presence is spotty and weak; best to go into someplace like the Princeton Record Exchange and hope you get lucky with an old CD or cassette tape, like I have. Best albums: Prayer for the Halcyon Fear, Hot Chocolate Massage, and Milky Juicy. Kind of Folk-Punk, with violins, 'cellos, along with guitar, bass, drums. I happen to love them. Maybe you will too.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiny_Lights


----------



## acitak 7 (Jun 26, 2016)

A bit main stream folk/ pop/ rock, but I really like All Around My Hat, by Steeleye Span great vocal by Maddy Prior.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

There is a sizable following of these kinds of artists who are being called "loners".

here is a playlist of loner folk:





(Might need to use the skip button to get to the stuff you like)


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Morimur said:


> *Daniel Johnston*


Daniel Johnston is a cool cat


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Charles Manson's album. Not bad, actually.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The band Eat cut a wonderful album at the end of the 1980s or maybe in 1990, called _Sell Me a God_. Great album--compulsive rhythm, wry lyrics--songs _Fatman, Walking Man, Red Moon_, others. Then they disappeared out of our universe entirely, but I still treasure the album. But thanks to the miracle of Youtube, they have been found again, though in wobbly, blurry concert. The original album is still the best way to Eat.

Another fine band (first album only, please) was Zebra. That first album was named..._Zebra_.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

millionrainbows said:


> Charles Manson's album. Not bad, actually.


Didn't he murdered his wife?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Didn't he murdered his wife?


He certainly murdered the wife of Roman Polanski.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Traverso said:


> He certainly murdered the wife of Roman Polanski.


Ooops......got me.
( before my time, does that count?)


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2016)

It was Sharon Tate,you can see her in "the fearless vampires" ,a movie from Polanski ,Sharon is the red haired lady in the bathtub.I saw this movie in my time in the army.I think it was 1968.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've been digging these Aussie kids.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Hiatus Kaiyote are a weird mix of experimental and bold new things with a very backwoods "roots" feel. Thanks for the post. Not sure I can say I like most of it but I'm glad I found out about it.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

regenmusic said:


> Hiatus Kaiyote are a weird mix of experimental and bold new things with a very backwoods "roots" feel. Thanks for the post. Not sure I can say I like most of it but I'm glad I found out about it.


I have their latest CD, and I like it a lot! They obviously love Stevie Wonder. When I first heard them, I thought they were a black contemporary soul band with techo/prog leanings.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

starthrower said:


> I have their latest CD, and I like it a lot! They obviously love Stevie Wonder. When I first heard them, I thought they were a black contemporary soul band with techo/prog leanings.


I would love to hear something like that with instead a funky, black gospel sound and techno/prog leanings.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

regenmusic said:


> I would love to hear something like that with instead a funky, black gospel sound and techno/prog leanings.


Here's something I heard on the radio about 16-17 years ago. It's the real thing. Super funky black gospel choir.
And damn, can they sing!


----------

